# 25 free knit patterns for beginners



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Seen lots of requests for easy patterns so thought this may help
http://paintinglilies.com/knitting/2-free-beginner-knitting-patterns/


----------



## BigIslandKnitter (Jul 28, 2012)

These are quite nice. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

What a fantastic list. The patterns are still nice for even the more advanced knitters. The blog also links 20 patterns for experienced knitters too.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ,thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

dorfor said:


> Seen lots of requests for easy patterns so thought this may help
> http://paintinglilies.com/knitting/2-free-beginner-knitting-patterns/


Beautiful pattern, but a lot of steps to go through to obtain it!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you I see a couple I will use :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Good site-has all kinds of info for advanced knitters too. Thank you very much.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

dorfor said:


> Seen lots of requests for easy patterns so thought this may help
> http://paintinglilies.com/knitting/2-free-beginner-knitting-patterns/


Brilliant dorfor. I see two of my favourite blankets that I seem to knit over and over again on there, the Sunny Baby Blanket and the Garter Rib Baby Blanket, both are very quick and easy to knit. 
Super Easy Baby Blanket from Purl Bee is now on my "to do" list along with the Wurm hat, the possibilities are endless with that hat pattern.
Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nice!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Useful items, but when I knit a dishcloth with cast on 4 stitches, knit one row then knit two sts yarn over knit to end of row & repeat until desired width, then decrease until 4sts left then bind off. Problem is it stretches so bad so not square. Does it need to be blocked? I have not blocked anything.


----------

